# Haydn Symphony no 106



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

Having just heard Haydn's 106th symphony for the first time (live at a Reading University) I was wondering if anyone had any ideas about any themes of this piece. 

I've tried searching for it on the net, but so far I've drawn a blank. Does anyone have any knowledge of this piece, please?


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

You may be referring to Haydn's 104th, which is his final numbered symphony. 

The two unnumbered symphonies, "A" and "B" bring the total to 106.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Sounds like this?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

There is a symphony Hob. I/106, but only a single part has survived. Davies's set carries the Sinfonia Concertante as 105 and "A" and "B" as 107 and 108. Nothing numbered "106" that I can find.


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

German article on Wikipedia has this to say: "Die Sinfonie Nr. 106 war ursprünglich nur aufgrund der Eintragung der Anfangstakte in Haydns Entwurf-Katalog bekannt. Als eine Abschrift eines D-Dur-Allegros von Haydn wieder aufgefunden wurde, erkannte man darin den Kopfsatz der mutmaßlichen Sinfonie. Aufgrund stilistischer Merkmale vermuteten Haydn-Forscher, dass es sich bei dem Werk um die Ouvertüre zur Oper Le Pescatrici handeln könnte. Diese (möglicherweise im Original dreisätzige) Ouvertüre galt bis dahin als verlorengegangen, vermutlich durch den großen Brand in Esterzhaza im Jahr 1779."

I hope german members of this forum can translate it. It appears that only first movement of the symphony was found, prior to that it was only known by the incipit in Haydn's own catalogue of his works. On the basis of stylistic analisis Haydn scholars also think, it is lost overture to his opera Le pescatrici. I don't know, what's the relation between overture and symphony, maybe symphony was used as an overture?

Here is a link to the piece in question:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I will look in my attic to see if I can find the rest of #106. One never knows what's up there!


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I had an old recording, with the Mozart 37 on the flip side, but one day it burst into flames and I haven't been able to find another.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

GGluek said:


> I had an old recording, with the Mozart 37 on the flip side, but one day it burst into flames and I haven't been able to find another.


That's 'cuz Papa Michael Haydn got mad that people stopped playing his symphony after they found out it wasn't written by Mozart.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> That's 'cuz Papa Michael Haydn got mad that people stopped playing his symphony after they found out it wasn't written by Mozart.


Yes. All we must wait for now is confirmation that the _Jupiter_ was actually by Luigi Boccherini.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Skilmarilion said:


> Yes. All we must wait for now is confirmation that the _Jupiter_ was actually by Luigi Boccherini.


Do you mean it wasn't written by Gustav Holst?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

AlexD said:


> Having just heard Haydn's 106th symphony for the first time (live at a Reading University) I was wondering if anyone had any ideas about any themes of this piece.
> 
> I've tried searching for it on the net, but so far I've drawn a blank. Does anyone have any knowledge of this piece, please?


It's a much earlier pieces than the "106" numbering suggests. Four movements in fine classical form as you would expect from the master.


----------

